# LensTip Review: Sigma 70mm Art Macro



## ahsanford (Jun 30, 2018)

FYI:

https://www.lenstip.com/534.4-Lens_review-Sigma_A_70_mm_f_2.8_DG_Macro_Image_resolution.html

- A


----------



## drjlo (Jun 30, 2018)

That's some of the SLOWEST AF speed I've seen anywhere, even for a Macro lens :'(

https://youtu.be/c7ux5dj34t4


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 1, 2018)

drjlo said:


> That's some of the SLOWEST AF speed I've seen anywhere, even for a Macro lens :'(
> 
> https://youtu.be/c7ux5dj34t4



LensTip (see link above) has an AF section.

Without delimiter: 3 seconds to travel the entire focal range (that's horrifically slow... but for macro, do you care?)

With delimiter: 0.7-0.8s, still a 3-4x slower than a typical lens. So if you want to use this as a general purpose 70 f/2.8, [shrug] be patient I guess.

They don't post AF times for their 100L review, but I can say that delimited 100L use (as a short tele prime) is far, far quicker than 0.7-0.8s. 

- A


----------



## Arty (Jul 1, 2018)

I hardly need another macro lens, but I just ordered this one. AF speed is fine with the limiter, and this is not really a bug lens. I would want a longer focal length for that. 
Other than AF, the lens should be fine for flowers and other uses. My hope is that it is sharper than the Sigma 50F2.8 that I already own. While I like Canon color overal, the Sigma 50 macro lens is great for a trip to the gardens. I hope this one is even better.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2018)

From the review AF speed doesnt inspire confidence but for flowers and indoor(lightbox) photography who cares about AF speed.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 2, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> From the review AF speed doesnt inspire confidence but for flowers and indoor(lightbox) photography who cares about AF speed.



For macro work, it really doesn't matter. But a lot of folks like to use their longer macro lenses as a short tele prime for non-macro work, and slow AF would be a bit annoying for that.

- A


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > From the review AF speed doesnt inspire confidence but for flowers and indoor(lightbox) photography who cares about AF speed.
> ...


For Non-Macro work(upto .2x mag ratio) the AF speed seems very good. It's just with Full range or below .5x mag ratio that AF seems slow and that's quite acceptable given the long range of focus mechanism.


----------



## Arty (Jul 13, 2018)

AF speed is fine for candid portraits. I used it extensively. It isn't as fast as a Canon 35F2IS, but it works. I have used slower macro lenses for this purpose. 
The lens is very sharp and color is good. I am happy, so far, with my purchase. I haven't tried it out much at the gardens, but that will be next.


----------



## NancyP (Jul 13, 2018)

Arty said "I hardly need another macro lens" - Hey, I resemble than comment!  I don't "need" another lens now (though I am eyeing the TS-E 24 v.II .....)

Some people who prefer primes may also like the 70 mm focal length for general work.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 13, 2018)

Here is a candid portrait. Yes, the AF is somewhat slow, but I find it more effective than my 100L (using AF) and also sharper.

I don't know the insect, but the wildflower is Bee Balm (_Monarda didyma_), so the insect is quite small - about 4mm. I have not AFMA'ed.

I'm keeping my copy.


----------



## FramerMCB (Jul 13, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> Here is a candid portrait. Yes, the AF is somewhat slow, but I find it more effective than my 100L (using AF) and also sharper.
> 
> I don't know the insect, but the wildflower is Bee Balm (_Monarda didyma_), so the insect is quite small - about 4mm. I have not AFMA'ed.
> 
> I'm keeping my copy.



That is a very nice image! Good colors, focus, isolation, etc. What was your f-stop, 2.8 or?


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 16, 2018)

FramerMCB said:


> That is a very nice image! Good colors, focus, isolation, etc. What was your f-stop, 2.8 or?



Thank you! 80D, ISO 1250, f/5.6, 1/4000.


----------



## Arty (Jul 16, 2018)

NancyP said:


> Arty said "I hardly need another macro lens" - Hey, I resemble than comment!  I don't "need" another lens now (though I am eyeing the TS-E 24 v.II .....)
> 
> Some people who prefer primes may also like the 70 mm focal length for general work.



That is exactly why I got the lens. Sometimes a 100 mm lens is too long, even on full frame, and a 50 is too short. I think that 50 mm makes for a better general purpose focal length and is great for copy work, but 70 mm has advantages on full frame for some macro uses. The review on Lens Rentals has 70 on the short side, but there are advantages.


----------

